# عاد المنتدى من جديد



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2014)

عاد المنتدى من جديد.. التفاصيل والأسباب بعد قليل..

------------------------------------------------------------

تحديث: أسباب توقف المنتدى كانت تقنية بحته والسبب الأكبر يرجع لعملية أخذ النسخة الإحتياطية التي تجعل سيرفر المنتدى تحت ضغط كبير في بعض الحالات الحرجة.
ما حدث هو أن عملية النسخة الإحتياطية عرضت قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالمنتدى الى ضغط كبير جداً أدى الى عدم قدرتها في الإستمرار وبالتالي الفشل. إعادة تشغيل السيرفر والخوادم لم تحل المشكلة لانه حدث عطل مباشر في ملفات قاعدة البيانات. 

عملية تصليح المنتدى أخذت وقت طويل لاننا حاولنا نعيد إفتتاح المنتدى والتصليح في وقت واحد مما أدى الى مضاعفة العمليات الحسابية والى أخذ وقت طويل جداً. الحل كان إيقاف المنتدى ونقل قاعدة البيانات الى مكان أخر لتصليحها ومن ثم ارجاعها ليستخدمها المنتدى كما كان قبل وقوع الخلل.


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كدة كتير يا عم الحج 
المرة الجايه هنخصم من مرتبك 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*نُشكر ربنا ..

إتخضينا بأمانه..

ربنا يحفظ كنيستنا.،

My Rock

ربنا يقف معاك 
*​


----------



## soso a (24 نوفمبر 2014)

متابعه لمعرفه 
التفاصيل


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*خير أنشاء الله ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*نشكر ربنا*​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك عودة المنتدى
أقلقتنا الحالة ...
متابعين بانتظار الاسباب​


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2014)

آسف على التأخير لكنه كان خارج طاقتي..

حدثت اول مشاركة في الموضوع بشرح مبسط بقدر المسطاع.. المادة تقنية وقد تكون جافة للبعض


----------



## aymonded (24 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكر الله يا غالي كله للخير أكيــــــــــــــــــــــد​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا قلبى وجعنى وكنت رايح اتكلم مع ال IT   معتقد انه اغلق المنتدى من جهازى
ولكن
تراجعت لاعتقادى ان المنتدى بيجهز للتغير بمناسبه صوم الميلاد ​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*طالما سبب تقني فدي حاجه تطمنا كتير 

وربنا يقف قدام أي سبب آخر غير تقني ليفشل .​*


----------



## اليعازر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الشكر للرب

ماي روك ، ربنا يبارك تعبك.
.


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرااا يارب المنتدئ رجع
الرب يبارك جهودك وتعبك روك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم وفق روك...ويسر له....واعطه الفردوس الاعلى ...واجعلها في ميزان حسناته...يارب العالمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2014)

انا عايز تعويض مادي عن الاضرار النفسيه والمعنويه اللي حصلتلي

مش هقبل اقل من ستين جنيه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا عايز تعويض مادي عن الاضرار النفسيه والمعنويه اللي حصلتلي
> 
> مش هقبل اقل من ستين جنيه




في شحن وتفريغ؟ 

ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكر ربنا بصراحة قلقت جدا واعدت اصلى يكون خير وبعدين فكرت فى السوسة اكيد عنده الخبر اليقيين ههههه
حمدلله على سلامة المنتدى واصحابه 
الرب يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم ويحافظ عليكم من كل شر امين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> في شحن وتفريغ؟
> 
> ههههههههه



ايون في كل حاجه


----------



## geegoo (24 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكر ربنا .. كانت " خضة " بصراحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*انا فتحت المنتدى الصبح كالعادة وانا برة اتخضيت 
قولت ايه دة المنتدى حصله ايه 
بس نشكر ربنا لما رجعت فتحت لقيته تمام 
ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى وكل الاعضاء *​


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هى فعلا خضة وخضة جامدة  لدرجة انه ركبى سابت ههههه
بس عرفتنا اد ايه اهمية المنتدى فى حياتنا
مش مجرد موقع بندخله او مضيعة للوقت  
فى عشرة ومحبة واخوات مباركين واستفادة روحية
 المنتدى هو بالفعل كنيستنا على النت


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

عندما وجدت الخطأ الخاص بالمنتدي قمت بمراستلك علي الفور . 
علي فكرة لدي خلفية جيدة جدا في المنتديات ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2014)

أنا زى الأستاذ بيتار قؤلت آل IT ممكن يكونوا عملوا شىء 
و لا إيه القصه 
و بعدين جئت أخش من موبائلى نفس المشكله 
قؤلت بأااااس بقى الموضوع كبير و مش عندى بس 
بس كنت بتخيلكم كلكم ! 
حسيتنا فئ مدرسه كيبره دائما قاعدين فئ الحوش تحت مع بعض 
و فجئه كل واحد مقفول فئ فصل لوحده ممنوع يخرج و لا يشوف أصحابه و حبائبه 
كنت قلقانه 
بس نشكر ربنا الفصول اتفتحت و هننزل الحوش تانى نعمل دوشه 
ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الواحد ااتخض ياعم  روك
الواحد اول مبيفتح نت يبقى المنتدى الاول وراة الفيس بوك


----------



## aymonded (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ مش مزنوقين في فصل يا حبو، الناظر قفل باب المدرسة ورش ميه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لأ مش مزنوقين في فصل يا حبو، الناظر قفل باب المدرسة ورش ميه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس فتحها تانى اهون ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا كان فيه حد بعت لى طلب صداقة 

مش عارفة مين هو *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

كانت خضه افتكرت هاكر
بس الحمدلله طلع الهاكر الزعيم نفسه
ههههههههههه


​


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*نشكر ربنا على عوده المنتدى​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2014)

المنتدى كل يوم الصبح بيعمل ابديت ما فيش خوف حتى بأقسى الحالات..
بيقدر روك يسترجعه وياما مرينا بصعوبات اكتر وتجاوزها الزعيم...
مبرووك العودة ..


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحب برجوعك لينا من تانى يافندينا :new6:


----------



## Comment (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*"! You got it right"*



tamav maria قال:


> كانت خضه افتكرت هاكر
> بس الحمدلله طلع الهاكر [COLOR="#cc00"]الزعيم نفسه​
> ههههههههههه​[/COLOR]


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

comment قال:


>



هههههههههههههههههههه
راحت عليا دي 
ما اخدتش بالي ان الزعيم مراقبنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

comment قال:


>



*مين بأة اللى مخفى جنبه دا ؟؟؟



أنا بس عايزة نعرفوا الشركاء فى الجريمة 
:smil12:​*


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين بأة اللى مخفى جنبه دا ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
دا انا يا ايريني
اصلي شاركت في الموضوع وكنت انفيزابول 
بس غيرت طقية لاخفا بعد ما شاركت 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2014)

فين ايام هاكرز غزة
يا حول اللة يارب كرهوا نفسيهم هنا هههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2014)

فلتحيا الكنيسه العربيه صامده ضد كل أعمال قرصنيه ​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 نوفمبر 2014)

My Rock
بنشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك العظيم في ادارة منتدانا العظيم وربنا يكون معاك دايماً.
عاوزة اسألك هو ده هيأثر علينا في حاجة


بغض النظر اني اصلاً مش فاهمه سبب الالغاء


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*أهم حاجة متكونش وقعت حاجة كدة والا كدة في النقل 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*نشكر ربنا كله للخير *


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2014)

حبة خردل قال:


> My Rock
> بنشكرك لتعبك ومجهودك العظيم في ادارة منتدانا العظيم وربنا يكون معاك دايماً.
> عاوزة اسألك هو ده هيأثر علينا في حاجة
> 
> ...



لا يؤثر علينا او على غيرنا.. هذا الشئ خاص بموقع ياهو مكتوب فقط.


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Twin قال:


> *أهم حاجة متكونش وقعت حاجة كدة والا كدة في النقل
> *​



كله تمام.. بس مشاركاتك الله واعلم.. :spor22:


----------



## تيمو (25 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قؤلت بأااااس بقى الموضوع كبير و مش عندى بس
> ههههههههه



يعني عادي لمّا قولتي "بأس" التلاميذ يالي كانوا معك بالحوش ما تفاجئوش خالص ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

Twin قال:


> *أهم حاجة متكونش وقعت حاجة كدة والا كدة في النقل *​


 عاااش مين شافك هههههههههههههه
انا عرفت روك وقع ايه ههههه
 وقعك انت فى التوبيك هنا--
شكلك كنت مقفول فى فصل من زماااااااان و يدوب اتفتح مع الواقعه الاخيره 
هههههههههه
 منووررر يا توين


----------



## كليماندوس (3 سبتمبر 2018)

*نطلب من رب المجد بألا يحصل ما يمنعنا من منتديات الكنيسه 
لا اليوم و لا باكر و لا فى اى يوم من عمرنا 
لتظل كلمه الرب تنمو و تزداد حسب مشيئته*


----------

